# Trooper Taylor files suit against sons school in Auburn



## greene_dawg (Dec 15, 2010)

As if a coach putting rules about the types of haircuts you have, the type of clothes you wear, etc is something new. Until this season CMR hasn't allowed beards to be grown on the UGA football team. This happens all over the place in sports. If you don't want to abide by the coaches rules then don't play. I see Trooper is raising a fine young man who is being taught to respect authority...  Afterall, it's his "ethnic identity"

http://www.wsfa.com/Global/story.asp?S=13655831

AUBURN, AL (WSFA) - The son of Auburn assistant football coach Trooper Taylor wants to play junior varsity basketball at Auburn High School. Coach Frank Tolbert won't let Blaise Taylor play because he has his hair braided.  On Friday, Taylor's mother filed a federal lawsuit on behalf of Blaise Taylor claiming the coach and the school system discriminated against him because of his hairstyle. 

"If the rule made sense to me, I could see where we would follow the rule, but this rule is asking him to alter his physical appearance and change part of him," said Taylor's Mother, Evi Taylor.    "And his braids are part of his ethnic identity."

Blaise Taylor said some of his teammates have long hair and he doesn't think it is fair that he can't play.

"I had put in all this hard work and dedication with all of my teammates," Taylor said.  "And now to have to look all of my teammates in the eye, and tell them that I'm not going to be able to play after all of the hard work we put in was really tough and upsetting."

Evi Taylor said the family tried to come to some sort of agreement with school administrators, but could not.

In a letter sent to Taylor's attorney, school officials maintained that Tolbert's 30 year old policy about grooming and hairstyles would be upheld.

School board attorney Rick Davidson wrote in part:  "It has always been Coach Tolbert's strong belief that teaching young men that the identity of the team and the program takes precedence over all individuals.  To that end, Coach Tolbert has tried to teach young men that the way they present themselves has a major impact on how other people perceive them."

The Taylors felt time was running out on the season.  So they filed a federal discrimination lawsuit against the school board and school administrators.

"The case law and the U.S. Constitution - the First and 14th amendment gives us two solid causes of action," said Julian McPhillips, the family's attorney. 

Blaise Taylor hopes he can get back on the court soon - with his braids intact. 

"I think I could be really successful.  It doesn't matter what type of hairstyle I have."

The family is not seeking any monetary damages in the case; they just want the rule changed.  Attorneys have filed an injunction seeking to get Taylor back on the court this season.  He has already missed four games.   

Evi Taylor says she's fighting not only for her son, but other would-be basketball players who have been affected by the policy.  The lawsuit was filed very late this afternoon, and we have not heard back from the attorney representing the school board.


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 15, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> "I think I could be really successful.  It doesn't matter what type of hairstyle I have."



And there you have it.  If his hairstyle doesn't matter to him, why not abide by the well-established rules that were set up long before he joined the team?


----------



## bonaireboy (Dec 15, 2010)

wow...I played highschool football for Robert Davis back in the 80's at WRHS...he had a 1 inch rule, thats all the hair that could stick out the bottom of a helmet. I hope the coach-school win this. Its a "privilege" not a right to play sports...follow the rules young man....


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 15, 2010)

what a joke.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 15, 2010)

I saw this last week.  The fact that our court system would even accept a case like this is a shame.   They should be laughed at and told to move if they dont like it.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 15, 2010)

thats just awesome. what a jerk.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 15, 2010)

Maybe he should wear a hat backwards and tuck his braids up in the cap and jump around like a fool. I guess the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 15, 2010)

bamajoey said:


> Sounds to me that he really doesn't want to play ball. If my coach had told me to shave my head, under my arms and legs to play, I would have been hunting a razor. Of course back then we had a lot more dicipline than they do now.



Absolutely, society today is one of entitlement and if you don't get your way take it to court and tie up the judicial system all while spending tax payers money.


----------



## Horns (Dec 15, 2010)

This is a bunch of garbage. I can hear little Blaise saying, "My daddy is somebody around here and we will see who gets their way." What a crock. The parents are really sending a strong message to Blaise about principles. It will probably come back to haunt daddy.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 15, 2010)

SGADawg said:


> And there you have it.  If his hairstyle doesn't matter to him, why not abide by the well-established rules that were set up long before he joined the team?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2010)

What a joke. If I was Chizik and he showed up 1 minute late for anything. I would fire him! Idiot!!!


----------



## Crubear (Dec 15, 2010)

Dear wannabe player and mom, 
Your son is on the team - he doesn't get to travel, he will sit way down on the end, and he will never get to play. 

He won't be in team pictures - but at least you can say he's on the team - sort of.

Love, kisses, and good luck in your future endeavors
The Coach


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 15, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> What a joke. If I was Chizik and he showed up 1 minute late for anything. I would fire him! Idiot!!!



I dont know about that.  Whats going on with his son is ridiculous but Taylor does well with our receivers and he is a very good recruiter..


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 15, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I dont know about that.  Whats going on with his son is ridiculous but Taylor does well with our receivers and he is a very good recruiter..



For those that don't know, being a good recruiter trumps most everything in the state of Alabama. 

I've never been a TT hater. I don't care too much for his antics on the sideline but it's not that big of a deal. But I have to think he's making some enemies in Auburn over this. The BB coach has been there for 25 years or so and I think he's very well respected. Hard to believe that a D1 CFB coach wouldn't understand a rule like this.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 15, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> For those that don't know, being a good recruiter trumps most everything in the state of Alabama.
> 
> I've never been a TT hater. I don't care too much for his antics on the sideline but it's not that big of a deal. But I have to think he's making some enemies in Auburn over this. The BB coach has been there for 25 years or so and I think he's very well respected. Hard to believe that a D1 CFB coach wouldn't understand a rule like this.



So in your eyes, what is going on with his son and the school should get Troop Taylor FIRED from his job.  Is that what you are saying?


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 15, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> So in your eyes, what is going on with his son and the school should get Troop Taylor FIRED from his job.  Is that what you are saying?



How in the world did you come to that conclusion???

Not at all. I think it makes him a horses backside but there are lots of horses backsides with jobs... I think it shows A LOT about the man's character though.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 15, 2010)

I personally dont know anything about his "Character".  Thats not for me to judge.  

I do however wonder if there is not a little more to the story than what is reported.


----------



## gin house (Dec 15, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> So in your eyes, what is going on with his son and the school should get Troop Taylor FIRED from his job.  Is that what you are saying?



 no,  i think what hes saying is that TT not teaching his son that there are rules and sometimes you have to abide by them and respect them will eventually cause the auburn staff to think less of TT.  bad image on him from auburn officers.  heck,  hes a coach, hes supposed to dicipline and teach college kids how to act, what kind of image does it project?    I can understand the kid mad and want to fight it much more than i can TT, hes a grown man who has been around sports a long time and knows there are different rules from different people and you should respect them.    guess its just in the upbringing


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 15, 2010)

Bobby Cox didn't allow his players to have _any_ facial hair, until John Smoltz got him sort of a soul patch about 4 or 5 years ago.

If Cox can tell a pro athlete making $10 million a year how to do his personal grooming, I'm thinking a JV basketball coach can.

I agree with the above post though -- I'm sure the path to getting lots of playing time involves suing the coach.

What's next -- a suit because sonny isn't getting enough minutes?


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 15, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Bobby Cox didn't allow his players to have _any_ facial hair, until John Smoltz got him sort of a soul patch about 4 or 5 years ago.
> 
> If Cox can tell a pro athlete making $10 million a year how to do his personal grooming, I'm thinking a JV basketball coach can.
> 
> ...





No, dont get me wrong.  I am not arguing that the suit is not ridiculous.  It is if it is as printed.  The statement that Troop should be fired over it is what I was questioning.  

But, there still could be more than meets the eye.   You just never know


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 15, 2010)

gin house said:


> no,  i think what hes saying is that TT not teaching his son that there are rules and sometimes you have to abide by them and respect them



Pretty much. Life is full of rules and adversity that you might or might not agree with. How you decide to respond to adversity shows a lot about a persons character. In this case, he and his family thought it would be a good idea to file a federal lawsuit against a well respected high school basketball coach because they thought that his corn rows or his "ethnic identity" were more important than respect for authority and putting a team above an individual. I'd say that gives us a glimpse into his morals, principles, and character... And Spots, I'm not judging him, simply calling it like I see it.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought sports was about athleticism not looks


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm as conservative as you can be and hate the wussification of society but....

C'mon it's 2010....unless you're in the military how can anyone tell you how to wear your hair or facial hair?  It's not 1965 where all young men had to have buzzcuts and wear black frame glasses along with assigned gym shorts & t-shirts.

I could even MAYBE MAAAAYBE see a case if this was a private school with a tradition....but if it's a public school, they have no right to exclude someone based off that.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> So in your eyes, what is going on with his son and the school should get Troop Taylor FIRED from his job.  Is that what you are saying?



Maybe you refering to my post Yes I think he should because hes an idiot. But after alittle thought on the matter it may not be him at all. It could be his wife. She might rule the roust.  He may just be along for the ride. We all know how women can be. I have been around alot sports growing up, and now that I have kids I have seen parents make fools of themselves over little Johnny! So maybe just maybe ol TT is just plain ol whooped!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 15, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> I thought sports was about athleticism not looks



Sports are about a lot more than athleticism.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 15, 2010)

ekim22 said:


> I'm as conservative as you can be and hate the wussification of society but....
> 
> C'mon it's 2010....unless you're in the military how can anyone tell you how to wear your hair or facial hair?  It's not 1965 where all young men had to have buzzcuts and wear black frame glasses along with assigned gym shorts & t-shirts.
> 
> I could even MAYBE MAAAAYBE see a case if this was a private school with a tradition....but if it's a public school, they have no right to exclude someone based off that.



It's done at sports of all levels. Ask Don Mattingly. And it's not just sports, it in life period. You think IBM is going to let you in the door with corn rows? Or is Home Depot going to let someone run a cash register with a nose ring in? It's all around us man. It flat out respect for authority. Heck, my daughter goes to a middle school here in Houston County and they REQUIRE that the kids have their shirts tucked in at all times, even in 2010...


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 15, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Maybe you refering to my post Yes I think he should because hes an idiot. But after alittle thought on the matter it may not be him at all. It could be his wife. She might rule the roust.  He may just be along for the ride. We all know how women can be. I have been around alot sports growing up, and now that I have kids I have seen parents make fools of themselves over little Johnny! So maybe just maybe ol TT is just plain ol whooped!!!



I think you might of hit on something, its probably the wife That said either way if I was a judge I would run them both out of the court & say work it out we have enough problems w/o worrying about to dread or not to dread


----------



## gin house (Dec 15, 2010)

ekim22 said:


> I'm as conservative as you can be and hate the wussification of society but....
> 
> C'mon it's 2010....unless you're in the military how can anyone tell you how to wear your hair or facial hair?  It's not 1965 where all young men had to have buzzcuts and wear black frame glasses along with assigned gym shorts & t-shirts.
> 
> I could even MAYBE MAAAAYBE see a case if this was a private school with a tradition....but if it's a public school, they have no right to exclude someone based off that.



   so what youre saying is things used to be ok back in the day but now that its 2010 its ok to let character and principles fall by the wayside because the times have changed and morals are out the door?   thats why things are the way they are,  that attitude.   not knockin ya or really about the kids hair, its the principle and respect for authority.   question for auburn fans:  with the lawsuit from the taylors, do you think gene chizzick has lost any or some respect for trooper?  chizzick to me looks and sounds like a man that is confident, respectfull and is built on principle.   trooper taylot to me looks and acts like an old man that wants to be a thug and looks like the old school run dmc     with taylor condoning the lawsuit what kind of message does that send to chizzick????    if taylor doent like something that chizzick does or doesnt allow that he can file a lawsuit???   bottom line, low class and very irresponsible of taylor to allow and condone disreguard of rules and principles by his son.   its really ridiculous that stupiudity can reach that high of a level.  cut your hair or play elsewhere, really simple.


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 16, 2010)

> Bobby Cox didn't allow his players to have any facial hair, until John Smoltz got him sort of a soul patch about 4 or 5 years ago.
> 
> If Cox can tell a pro athlete making $10 million a year how to do his personal grooming, I'm thinking a JV basketball coach can.



Cincinnati Reds also


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 16, 2010)

they can have beards, dreads, corn rows, etc....as long as they are playing the game with good sportmanship i don't care


----------



## swansearanger (Dec 16, 2010)

a family member goes to marietta high school. for the last 15 something years Friday richards was the football coach. the team looked terrible with dreds attitudes ect. the new coach Scott Burton came in and litterally ripped the previous seasons roster up and gave them a list of Qualifications to be in the Marietta Football program. Appearance attitude grades staying out of trouble you name it it was a nice long list. you fail to meet one of his standards you were done for the season.  many players got an attitude and didnt listen to the coach...he ran 58 that didnt want to comply off in the first week and got his team in respectable shape. thats better than winning any game. the old Basketball coach Charlie hood had the same attitude for the last oh 40 years as head coach..if you didnt meet the standards you didnt make the team. blane taylor needs to shut his mouth and cut his hair


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2010)

ekim22 said:


> I'm as conservative as you can be and hate the wussification of society but....
> 
> C'mon it's 2010....unless you're in the military how can anyone tell you how to wear your hair or facial hair?  It's not 1965 where all young men had to have buzzcuts and wear black frame glasses along with assigned gym shorts & t-shirts.
> 
> I could even MAYBE MAAAAYBE see a case if this was a private school with a tradition....but if it's a public school, they have no right to exclude someone based off that.



thus, you are part of the problem.  you are willing to let the kids make/change, the rules, instead of the people who are supposed to be guiding them.  i don't care if this 1965, 2010 or 2130, if a person in a leadership role has guidelines set, you follow them, plain and simple.  this is an absolute joke and i can't believe this is even an issue.  for people to think that this crap is o.k., shows where we are headed as a society.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 16, 2010)

ekim22 said:


> I'm as conservative as you can be and hate the wussification of society but....
> 
> C'mon it's 2010....unless you're in the military how can anyone tell you how to wear your hair or facial hair?  It's not 1965 where all young men had to have buzzcuts and wear black frame glasses along with assigned gym shorts & t-shirts.
> 
> I could even MAYBE MAAAAYBE see a case if this was a private school with a tradition....but if it's a public school, they have no right to exclude someone based off that.



Rights.  Yup...we all have rights for everything.  To be on the team, to free health care, to win, to a job.....


And we wonder why our society is going downhill.


----------



## bamafans (Dec 16, 2010)

swansearanger said:


> a family member goes to marietta high school. for the last 15 something years Friday richards was the football coach. the team looked terrible with dreds attitudes ect. the new coach Scott Burton came in and litterally ripped the previous seasons roster up and gave them a list of Qualifications to be in the Marietta Football program. Appearance attitude grades staying out of trouble you name it it was a nice long list. you fail to meet one of his standards you were done for the season.  many players got an attitude and didnt listen to the coach...he ran 58 that didnt want to comply off in the first week and got his team in respectable shape. thats better than winning any game. the old Basketball coach Charlie hood had the same attitude for the last oh 40 years as head coach..if you didnt meet the standards you didnt make the team. blane taylor needs to shut his mouth and cut his hair



Best post yet!! I could not agree more. If he does not want to comly, then go to another school or follow the rules. Playing sports at a high school level is not a given right....


----------



## shoalbass (Dec 16, 2010)

Do you think his Dad TT knew any thing about the mom and son taking it to court?  The QB(Auburn) on the team doesn't know what his ad is doing! And again who is the recuiter for Auburn???  It's the circle of life!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 16, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Rights.  Yup...we all have rights for everything.  To be on the team, to free health care, to win, to a job.....
> 
> 
> And we wonder why our society is going downhill.




Think you got the wrong person here because you know nothing about me.  I am as conservative as it comes....respect traditions, believe people should earn things, believe kids should learn that they won't always be winners, etc, etc.  But to not let a kid play because you don't like his hair cut?  How is corn rows even that big of a "statement" anyways, every african american kid wears them at some point in their life.  It's a stupid rule....I could see if the tradition was wearing a shirt & tie on game day or observing a moment of silence prior to the start of the game....but telling kids how they can & can't wear their hair?  At a public school?  That's stupid.

As I said, if this was the military or even a private school, I could see it.   You knew the restrictions going in and had other choices.

The kids mother (and the kid) could be going about it in a bad way, being ....but that doesn't change the fact that it's a stupid "rule" in 2010.  If the intent is to make sure the kids are clean cut, you can still do that with corn rowed hair.


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Dec 16, 2010)

Here in South Ga. at WCHS you are not allowed to wear your pants down on your butt, as to show your under wear. BUT its very common among young and older black boys, and some whites in public.
This to could be ethnic identity, maybe since its 2010, they should be able to wear their game shorts down also. Could be another lawsuit here.
Its 2011 almost, lets step it up, lets play in our colorfull boxer shorts that you can only see the top of in 2010.
RULES, WHAT RULES. LAWSUIT RULES!


----------



## gin house (Dec 16, 2010)

ekim22 said:


> Think you got the wrong person here because you know nothing about me.  I am as conservative as it comes....respect traditions, believe people should earn things, believe kids should learn that they won't always be winners, etc, etc.  But to not let a kid play because you don't like his hair cut?  How is corn rows even that big of a "statement" anyways, every african american kid wears them at some point in their life.  It's a stupid rule....I could see if the tradition was wearing a shirt & tie on game day or observing a moment of silence prior to the start of the game....but telling kids how they can & can't wear their hair?  At a public school?  That's stupid.
> 
> As I said, if this was the military or even a private school, I could see it.   You knew the restrictions going in and had other choices.The kids mother (and the kid) could be going about it in a bad way, being....but that doesn't change the fact that it's a stupid "rule" in 2010.  If the intent is to make sure the kids are clean cut, you can still do that with corn rowed hair.



  i cant see where you draw the lines as to where principles and morals come into play?  private schools and military can have rules but nobody else?    i guess taylors son knew the rules coming in but made himself above the rule.  in order for people to have respect and responsiblity it comes from learning them as a yound adult, i have no problem with anybody setting respectfull standards and principles in anything.  this is just ridiculous,  i hope the coach and school win.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 16, 2010)

Like I said before.  I would wait for the details to emerge.  Dont be surprised if there are things that are not being reported...

Albeit coming off a Auburn site, I read that some kids were being allowed to wear hair that was out of the lines and some were not.   Like I said, its a stupid deal throughout but don't make snap judgments on things before you get the details.


----------



## bamafans (Dec 17, 2010)

What would make this more interesting is if the coach was an Alabama fan


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2010)

'Hey coach, your son doesn't want or need to follow his coach's rules.  So why should I have to go to film study, meet curfew, be in study hall my grades are good, ______ , etc.'

Gets hard to defend the household stance.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 17, 2010)

ekim22 said:


> Think you got the wrong person here because you know nothing about me.



One thing I do know about you is that you can't even follow the rules of this site.  I see your post got edited. 

Rules are rules.  Live by them or pay the consequences.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, I mockingly used a curse word to describe the same people that you have a problem with.  See, we agree on that stance that they are acting like bone heads.

Apologies to the mods for that one, I didn't even know that was a filtered word, I used dollar signs in it to mock the word a bit.

Regardless, it's hair we're talking about.  Not telling people that they don't have to study film, come to practice, achieve a certain GPA, etc.  

Rules are rules, but who makes the rules?  Live by them just because someone says so?  If someone tries to take your guns and it's a new rule, are you going to say ok to that?

If it's a private school or military, you know what you're getting into. You had other choices.  If it's public, it's tax payer funded...and if a kid is good enough athletically, attitude-wise,  and academically, who are you to refuse him to play....on a team funded by tax dollars?

If I start coaching a public high school football team tomorrow and say that "starting now, no one is allowed to wear white underwear, it's a new tradition!" should that fly?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 17, 2010)

ekim22 said:


> If I start coaching a public high school football team tomorrow and say that "starting now, no one is allowed to wear white underwear, it's a new tradition!" should that fly?




Yep.  If you want to play on the team, you play by the team rules.  There's a reason sports (and band and cheerleading and debate) are called EXTRAcurricular activities.  You don't have a right to do any one of them.  

IF you would get out in the schools, you would find out that one of the major problems with students and discipline is that no one is made to bear the consequences of their decisions.  Life is full of choices -- we all make choices every day, some of them turn out good and some bad -- but RESPONSIBLE people accept that the have to bear the consequences of whatever choice you want to make.

I love the "ethnic identity" argument.  I'll bet a Coca-Cola right now that the school has a policy against a student displaying a Confederate flag.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 17, 2010)

ekim22 said:


> Well, I mockingly used a curse word to describe the same people that you have a problem with.  See, we agree on that stance that they are acting like bone heads.
> 
> Apologies to the mods for that one, I didn't even know that was a filtered word, I used dollar signs in it to mock the word a bit.
> 
> ...





Twenty five ought six said:


> Yep.  If you want to play on the team, you play by the team rules.  There's a reason sports (and band and cheerleading and debate) are called EXTRAcurricular activities.  You don't have a right to do any one of them.
> 
> IF you would get out in the schools, you would find out that one of the major problems with students and discipline is that no one is made to bear the consequences of their decisions.  Life is full of choices -- we all make choices every day, some of them turn out good and some bad -- but RESPONSIBLE people accept that the have to bear the consequences of whatever choice you want to make.
> 
> I love the "ethnic identity" argument.  I'll bet a Coca-Cola right now that the school has a policy against a student displaying a Confederate flag.



Well put 25.06.

And I'll add...if you don't like the rule, then don't follow it.  But....be man enough to live with the consequences.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 18, 2010)

"I think I could be really successful. It doesn't matter what type of hairstyle I have."

he's going to have a difficult time being successful at anything, since he has a problem following instructions.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 18, 2010)

SGADawg said:


> And there you have it.  If his hairstyle doesn't matter to him, why not abide by the well-established rules that were set up long before he joined the team?



Whoop there it is.


----------



## gin house (Dec 18, 2010)

its really just shows the class of the family as a whole IMO.   If theres standards set, why try to use the law to overide them?  even if there is others on the team that have long hair or whatever....do you need to file a lawsuit to get on the team????????   IF, that is the situation then go on about your buisness, theyre probably telling you they dont want you on the team.   if thats the case but if it was im sure youd already heard the taylors talkin about it.  just lowclass.   they ought to let him on the team and sit him on the bench as far from the team as possible and NEVER let him on the court.  but i guess there would be a lawsuit about the playing time.


----------



## safebuilder (Dec 18, 2010)

The hair "thing" drives me crazy. My coach had a sign in the locker room " NO LONG HAIR NO JEWELRY...This is a MENS Locker room


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 18, 2010)

I wonder if he has to try out for the team? If so just cut the kid and say that he is not what they are looking for. Or maybe TTT (Trooper Thug Taylor) can somehow slide the coach 180k to let his boy on the team. That would be fine as long as young thug Taylor knows nothing about it.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm from the days of the 1" rule and what the coach said goes. But in reality a first years law student could win this case. Hair braids on men are a typical Black thing (very few white guys with them) so by making a rule against them is singling out blacks. The family will win the suit and the kid will get to sit the rest of his career on the bench cause the coach sure isn't going to play him. Then we'll get to see another lawsuit. Sure is teaching some poor values for this kids future in the working world, what is he going to do when his employer says he has to follow the dress code??


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 18, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Yep.  If you want to play on the team, you play by the team rules.  There's a reason sports (and band and cheerleading and debate) are called EXTRAcurricular activities.  You don't have a right to do any one of them.
> 
> IF you would get out in the schools, you would find out that one of the major problems with students and discipline is that no one is made to bear the consequences of their decisions.  Life is full of choices -- we all make choices every day, some of them turn out good and some bad -- but RESPONSIBLE people accept that the have to bear the consequences of whatever choice you want to make.
> 
> I love the "ethnic identity" argument.  I'll bet a Coca-Cola right now that the school has a policy against a student displaying a Confederate flag.





Again, I am a conservative and I agree with you that kids today (and adults too for that matter) do not take enough responsibility for their actions.  


But I do think it's ironic that you're pro-confederate-flag-rights....you don't want anyone telling you what you can and cannot display.  Yet here you are saying that this kid can't wear his hair the way he wants 

For the record, I think you should be able to display that flag however....and think this kid should be able to wear his hair however.

It's a slippery slope....that I understand.  On one hand we want to preserve traditions....but on the other hand we don't want any gov't, school system, etc telling us what we can and can't do.

At the end of the day we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm betting the coach doesn't permit purple spiked mohawks either, which is a "white" thing. The race card isn't going to pull any weight here.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 18, 2010)

Well stop assuming and find out for sure. One fact that I do not like is, The race card always pulls weight, doesn't matter if its right or wrong. I hope there is more to this story, if not I think the family is teaching some poor life lessons to this young man.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 20, 2010)

fairhope said:


> I wonder if he has to try out for the team? If so just cut the kid and say that he is not what they are looking for. Or maybe TTT (Trooper Thug Taylor) can somehow slide the coach 180k to let his boy on the team. That would be fine as long as young thug Taylor knows nothing about it.



***********************************************

Be nice or you'll get a plainsmen pile on... 

It was his Daddy that filed the lawsuit, ignoring the rule...  

The young man indicated he know nothing about it...  

So he is eligible to play since that's the case...

I get so sick and tired of folks who have no respect for rules... 

If you do not like the rules, work to change them; but file a lawsuit?  

COME'ON MAN!!!

Let's see, oh yeah; next it will be discrimination so is that what is to be alledged???  

I have worked hard and followed the rules all of my life... 

Things I can control, I do so; things I can influence - I do so...

But hey, that's just me - - I was not born with a silver spoon or talent like running or throwing a ball... 

I am just a law abiding working stiff who has tried to instill values of hard work, play by the rules attitudes into my children... 

Nobody owes me nothing, I have had to work hard for what little I have...  

I am a simple man with simple needs and wants...

Just makes me sick to hear some Namby Pamby Jack Wagons complain... Tissue???

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------

